# Do I need a ceiling support box, contractor telling me no



## cleuci (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi, I'm in process of getting quotes from contractors for installing my stove pipe and chimney. This one guy who seems to be reasonably priced, is telling me I don't need a ceiling support box as there is an attic area. He also said what I will have is roof support. Everything I read online it seems like with a cathedral ceiling that I should have a ceiling support box. My install location is in a corner in my great room. Pipe is going to run straight up from the back of the stove thru the roof. It's about 8' or so from stove to ceiling (double wall pipe) then about 8' of duravent chimney above the roof with what he says with roof support. Here is a pic of my install location. Do I need a ceiling support box. This guy trying to cut corners? Thanks for your expertise!


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 26, 2014)

Tell your so-called contractor to install the box. If he won't do it, find one who will. It is needed for both clearance to combustibles & aesthetics.


----------



## cleuci (Oct 26, 2014)

If you're telling me it's recommended or that I really should have a ceiling support box, I'll simply go with someone else, as I don't trust he will do any of it correctly if he's wrong about this. Thank you.


----------



## Woody Stover (Oct 26, 2014)

cleuci said:


> I'll simply go with someone else, as I don't trust he will do any of it correctly


Yeah, I have a real hard time trusting  "pros."


----------



## bmblank (Oct 26, 2014)

I don't understand what would be done in place of a ceiling support. There's gotta be something there.


----------



## bholler (Oct 26, 2014)

Some companies make supports that mount to the roof that would work but you would still need something to finish off the inside so i dont see any reason not to go with a support box it is the right part for your situation.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Oct 26, 2014)

I would skip this contractor, the only way I see not using a support box is directly installing triple wall pipe to the stove collar (I think an adaptor would be needed) and you can only support 30ft of pipe, a typical install is double wall out of the stove (single wall can be used but it is not recommended) then it gets terminated into a ceiling support box, from the top of the box triple wall out through the roof with an attic insulation shield. those ceiling support boxes force the triple wall to have the proper clearance's, also  the box has a height of 15" and that helps keep the attic insulation away from the pipe. I prefer a support box.


----------



## bholler (Oct 26, 2014)

Single wall is just fine in most applications and i would not recommend triple wall at all use insulated double wall.   It absolutely could be done in other ways And be supported just fine but from the description of this install i absolutly agree that the support box is the right component.


----------



## begreen (Oct 26, 2014)

bmblank said:


> I don't understand what would be done in place of a ceiling support. There's gotta be something there.


Metalbestos UltraTemp has this option. They make a pipe section with the bracket attached to the pipe. It's called a roof support kit, part RSK. There is an adjustable trim piece for sloped ceilings. MB6T-PCPAJ12 Not my favorite method of installation but it is valid. I prefer the cathedral ceiling support box.





What I don't understand is how is there an attic area above this cathedral ceiling?


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Oct 26, 2014)

begreen said:


> What I don't understand is how is there an attic area above this cathedral ceiling?


Scissor trusses create open cathedral ceilings but depending on the design (roof pitch versus ceiling pitch) of the truss you can still end up with a fairly large "attic" space.


----------



## begreen (Oct 26, 2014)

That helps, thanks. I can see this being an awkward installation. It could be hard to do a proper attic insulation shield depending on the height of the attic gap. @cleuci ask the installer what they will be doing for an attic insulation shield in this installation.


----------



## bholler (Oct 26, 2014)

Yeah i have done a few of those and they can be a real PITA.


----------



## webby3650 (Oct 26, 2014)

We install in scissor truss homes all the time. If the box will reach the roof deck, we cut the angle on it and push it all the way up. If there is no attic access, then I do the attic insulation shield from the roof, before I install the flashing. It's not a big deal.
Also, there is nothing wrong with using the roof support the contractor wants to use. It's perfectly acceptable. I prefer the ceiling support box though, it's more common.


----------



## bholler (Oct 26, 2014)

Yes we usually do similar webby if the box isnt long enough we usually extend it so it reaches.


----------

